# Indiana (2011)



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Anything planned for the general Indiana area yet this year, besides MHC?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I found HorrorHound Weekend:
March 25 - 27, 2011
Indianapolis, Indiana


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Meh. I was hoping more for a MnT type of event. Not huge into movies.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

MacabreRob said:


> Meh. I was hoping more for a MnT type of event. Not huge into movies.


Ah, then you posted your question in the wrong section. You might want to look here for future make 'n take updates for Indiana IN/KY Make and Take


----------



## Clipper (Aug 13, 2008)

MacabreRob said:


> Anything planned for the general Indiana area yet this year, besides MHC?


Indy Haunt Fest will take place June 25 & 26th, 2011. The website is undergoing renovations right now but keep an eye on it for details www.IndyHauntFest.com You can also find us on Facebook www.facebook.com/IndyHauntFest

Hope to see you there!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Awesome. It's the weekend AFTER taking my son to Summer Camp with scouts.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I was just informed of HAUNTSTOCK in may......


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there anyone up for a MNT in April or May?


----------



## Clipper (Aug 13, 2008)

Indy Haunt Fest has updated our website, please take a moment, stop by, look us over and get yourself registered!
Come on all you Zombies!
www.IndyHauntFest.com


----------

